# Not sure where to start



## Reno_Red (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have finished my Bench work for the time being, It's a nice small 4x6 Table. It took no time at all to build, I have left the 2 ends open so I can add more in the future when I have more money for track. To start with I have 19 long curves (22 radius) And 15 short curves (18 radius). Then 3 switching tracks, 2 left, 1 right. And last but not least I have 6 long straight and 2 short straight. And I'm not really sure what kind of layout to make. I was thinking of doing an oval with have oval, Then a small in clime over the back of one end of the oval. Oh last I also have a cross crossing or an X witch ever it is. But I really appreciate the help guy's.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

What scale? The track radius sounds like HO. 
Does your table currently have a flat solid top? If so then just use the track you have and connect the pieces together. No need to use roadbed or even to fasten it down yet. This will get you running some trains and you can quickly re-arraign/add track.

There are a number of free computer programs to design layouts. Download one and start playing. If you're doing HO 4X6 feet is quite restrictive but usable.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like HO to me too. What type of track do you have? EZtrack types limit you on what you can accomplish and are usually more expensive for a perminate layout. If I were you I would consider saving the EZsystem (if that is what you have) for the kids or X-mas tree stuff and get some flex track or sectional track that does not have the roadbed attached. 

Also note that the more pieces of track you use the more resistance you will have and the more joints you will need to solder. If you use flex track there will be a slight learning curve in learning how to lay a curve but it is not too hard any way you look at it.

Massey


----------



## Reno_Red (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guy's 

It's been about 5 to 6 years since I last had fun with model trains. I had a huge 10x10 4 layer table back when I was 5 and up till i was 18or 19. I know it's been awhile but that was then. this is now, I have some track left over from my old layout, and that what I'm working with some flex, and some sectional track. It's all in good working shape, I now this because i take it out every now and then. Most of it came from the 1980's Santa Fe train set. My grandfather bout for me when i was 5 years old. All in good shape along with engine and freight. I was just thinking of an idea layout. That's all. Thank for the information Guy's. I thought of going with an oval, with inside figure 8 that crosses out into the oval, then out of the oval have a another main line going out and around through mountains and tunnels. And one line going to a Train station and a small turn table.


----------

